# كلام فى الحب



## ميرنا (7 أكتوبر 2008)

تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب
( وليم شكسبير )​ 
الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق
( كامل الشناوي )​ 
قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة
( بيرون )​ 
الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها
( سيمون دى برافو )​ 
الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون​ 
الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها​ 
الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .​ 
الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله
( بيرون )​ 






​ 
الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب
( جان جاك روسو )​ 
قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة​ 
الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت .​ 
· الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء .​ 
الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب
( جيرالدي )​ 
مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . .
و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل
( بيرون )​ 
إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف
محمود عباس العقاد )​ 
من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد​ 
في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها​ 
الحب أعمى
(أفلاطون)​ 
الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها
(شوبنهاور)​ 






يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة
(جارلسون)​ 
الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل
(ريشتر)​ 
الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت
(لابرويير)​ 
الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة
(تشارلز ثوب)​ 
الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى
(أنيس منصور)​ 
الحب أنانية اثنين
(مدام دو ستال)​ 
الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً
(فيون)​ 
ما الحب إلا جنون
(شكسبير)​ 
الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل
(هيلين رونالد)​ 
الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك
(مثل ألماني)​ 





​ 

إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك
(علي مراد)​ 
الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ،
وهذه هي مصيبتنا
(برنارد شو)​ 
إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً
(علي مراد)​ 
الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون
(شكسبير)​ 
إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها
(برنيس)​ 
الحب دمعة وابتسامة
(جبران)​ 
يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها
(شلر)​ 
إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . .
إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك
(كلارك جيبل)​ 
إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً
(برونلي)​ 





​ 
ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً
(شكسبير)​ 
الحب لا يعرف أي قانون
(بوريسيوس)​ 
الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات
(منكن)​ 
الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة
(أوروبيديس)​ 
الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان
(بلزاك)​ 
كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب
(جورج صاند)​ 
خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً
(تشيسون)​ 
الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام
(حسن حافظ)​ 
يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً
(كورنايل)​ 
نتائج الحب غير متوقعة
(ستاندال)​ 





​ 

إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها
(بيرون)​ 
الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل
(مدام دو ستايل)​ 
الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين
(مثل بولوني)​ 
الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به
(دوبرييه)​ 
الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب
(سرفانتيس)​ 
المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب
(نيتشه)​ 
المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة
(أفلاطون)​ 
ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله
(بيف)​ 





​ 

الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع
(محمد عبد المنعم)​ 
الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً
(سبنسر)​ 
الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب
(سانت بوف)​ 
وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين
(دولنكو)​ 
الحب سعادة ترتعش
(جبران)​ 
إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب
(ويلز)​ 







​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلام اكثر من رائع اخت ميرنا
شكرا"
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع فى قمه الرووووووعه 
مرسىىىىى يا ميرنا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلام جميل جدا يا ميرنا مشكورة حبيبتي*


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااائع يا ميرنا

موضوع جميل اوى اوى ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_



الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع جميل وكلمات اجمل



_​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلام اكتر من رااااااااااائع 
مرسيييييييي ميرنا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## loay alkldine (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلام رايع جدا جداااا اخت ميرنا ربنا يباركك ويحفضج سلام المسيح*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *كلام اكثر من رائع اخت ميرنا*
> 
> *شكرا"*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ...


 
دايما منور مواضيعى ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى قمه الرووووووعه
> 
> مرسىىىىى يا ميرنا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
ميرسى يا كوكو ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


مش هرد عليكى غير لما تبطل توفير فى الكيبورد وتكتبى ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يا ميرنا مشكورة حبيبتي*


رون نورتى بجد ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> راااااااائع يا ميرنا​
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل اوى اوى ​


 
الباشا هنا يا نون دايما منور بجد ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع جميل وكلمات اجمل_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 
تونى ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *كلام اكتر من رااااااااااائع *
> *مرسيييييييي ميرنا*


 
ميرسى يا ريد ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

loay alkldine قال:


> *كلام رايع جدا جداااا اخت ميرنا ربنا يباركك ويحفضج سلام المسيح*


 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك


 
يا قمر نورت :Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*اجمل كلام عن الحب*

**


تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب


*الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق




*قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة




*الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها



*الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون


*الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها


*الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .


*الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله




*الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب



*قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة


*الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت .


*الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء .


*الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب


*مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . .


و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل



*إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف



*من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد


*في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها





*يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة






*الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت



*الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة



*الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى





*الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً




*الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل


*الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك



*إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك



*الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ،




*إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً


*الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون





*إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها




*الحب دمعة وابتسامة




*يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها






*ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً



*الحب لا يعرف أي قانون





*الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة




*الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان



*كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب



*خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً


*الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة



*يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً


*نتائج الحب غير متوقعة




*الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل


*الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر القلب


*الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به


*الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب



*المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب



*المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة



*ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله


*الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع



الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً



*الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب



*وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين


*الحب سعادة ترتعش



*إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب









*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل كلام عن الحب*


الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .
*الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة

*الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة
*المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة
مرسي يا سوني علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل كلام عن الحب*



> *الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق



كلام جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل كلام عن الحب*

رااااااااااااائع يا سونى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل كلام عن الحب*

كلام جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اجمل كلام عن الحب*

*شكرا ليكم جميعا وربنا معاكم*​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

*كلام في الحب*

           تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب



الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق


قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة

الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها

الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون

الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها

الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .

الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله




الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب

قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة

الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت .

· الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء .

الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب

مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . .
و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل


إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف
من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد

في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها

الحب أعمى

الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها



يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة

الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل

الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت

الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة


الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى

الحب أنانية اثنين

الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً


ما الحب إلا جنون

الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل

الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك





إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك

الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ،
وهذه هي مصيبتنا

إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً

الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون

إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها

الحب دمعة وابتسامة

يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها

إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . .
إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك


إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً




ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً

الحب لا يعرف أي قانون

الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات

الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة

الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان

كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب

خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً

الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام

يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً

نتائج الحب غير متوقعة





إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها

الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل

الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين

الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به

الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب

المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب

المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة


ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله




الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع

الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً

الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب

وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين

الحب سعادة ترتعش

إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب








​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

كلام جميل 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا سيمون 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

سيمون يوسف
كلام جميل جداا جداا

شكراااااااا اختي  سيمون

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

*كلام جميل جدا

شكرا سمسمه

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

_



الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل كلمات موضوعك سيمون
مشكوره كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير​_


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



kokoman قال:


> كلام جميل
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا سيمون
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



_ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



كليمو قال:


> سيمون يوسف
> كلام جميل جداا جداا
> 
> شكراااااااا اختي  سيمون
> ...



_      ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك        _​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا سمسمه
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



_       ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك       _​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل كلمات موضوعك سيمون
> مشكوره كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير​_



_   ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك   _​


----------



## Rosetta (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

*الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت
الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب​*
*مرسي يا سيمون موضوع رووووووعة
و ربنا يخلي كل ايامك حب و فرح​*


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



red rose88 قال:


> *الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت
> الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب​*
> *مرسي يا سيمون موضوع رووووووعة
> و ربنا يخلي كل ايامك حب و فرح​*



_  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك   _​


----------



## وليم تل (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة

شكرا سيمون 
على الموضوع الرائع
ولكنى لست مع المقولة السابقة
لان من يعى معنى الحب الحقيقى 
وانة ليس انانية بل احتواء وعطاء بلا حدود
سهل ان يحول حبة لحب صدوق نادر الوجود
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

كلام رائع فى الحب
ميرسى يا سيمون


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



> كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب


 

عجبتني دي وفعلا صح  
اقوال رائعه يا حبيبتي
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## white rose (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



سيمون يوسف قال:


> تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب
> 
> 
> يسلموا ايديك سيمون ...........
> ...


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

*الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان
==============


موضوع جميل ومميز


بيوضح حاجات جميله


شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



kokoman قال:


> كلام جميل
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا سيمون
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



كليمو قال:


> سيمون يوسف
> كلام جميل جداا جداا
> 
> شكراااااااا اختي  سيمون
> ...



_            ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

_​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



وليم تل قال:


> قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة
> 
> شكرا سيمون
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ...



انا قصدى
ممكن الصداقه تتحول لحب
لكن مينفعش الحب يتراجع اللى صداقه
لان اكيد طرف من الطرفين مش هيتعامل مع الاخر على انه صديق هيتعامل معاه على انه حبيبه لسه
وميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



swety koky girl قال:


> كلام رائع فى الحب
> ميرسى يا سيمون



_        ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

_​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> عجبتني دي وفعلا صح
> اقوال رائعه يا حبيبتي
> تسلم ايديك​



_          ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
_​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



white rose قال:


> سيمون يوسف قال:
> 
> 
> > تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب
> ...


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان
> ==============
> 
> 
> ...



_             ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
_​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة
> 
> جميله جدا​
> الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون
> ...



انا لو بايديا اقيم كنت قيمة لحضرتك الموضوع ده

اوعى تزعلى من الردود اعتبريها هزار مع انه خارجه من جرح بس متزعليش


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> انا لو بايديا اقيم كنت قيمة لحضرتك الموضوع ده
> 
> اوعى تزعلى من الردود اعتبريها هزار مع انه خارجه من جرح بس متزعليش
> 
> ...



_ لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مفيش زعل ولا حاجه
   ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
_​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

*موضوع روووووووووووووووعة سيمون
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## viviane tarek (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
كلام روعة يا سيمون
اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
من الحب
اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة​*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



happy angel قال:


>



_*     ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما   *_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع روووووووووووووووعة سيمون
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



*   ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما    *​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



viviane tarek قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> كلام روعة يا سيمون
> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> من الحب
> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة​*



_*     ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
ورربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما ​*_


----------



## Ferrari (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



> الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق
> 
> ​




شكراً سيمون على روعة الموضوع الجميل 

الرب يبارك مجهودِك ويعوضِك

​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



ferrari قال:


> شكراً سيمون على روعة الموضوع الجميل
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودِك ويعوضِك
> 
> ​



_*      ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
​*_


----------



## bent yasoo3 (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*

موضوعـك يجنن ، ميرسي عليه


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: كلام في الحب*



جيسي موون قال:


> موضوعـك يجنن ، ميرسي عليه



_*   ميرسى كتيرررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
ورربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اجمل كلام عن الحب*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

